
Show HN: InstaClerk – Instagram on Autopilot - Rulero
http://instaclerk.co
======
dylz
Charging money for ToS-violating, potentially CFAA-violating spam.

------
chatmasta
Where is the corporate entity based? Do you plan to ignore any cease and
desists from Facebook? Or are you going to fight them in court?

------
newsbinator
Isn't this the same service as Instagress, which got taken (shut) down?

